# question on string length and brace height



## mssurrey (Nov 13, 2011)

I understand that recurves require a string 4in shorter than the AMO length of the bow (so in my case 62in - 4in = a 58in string). 
However, if I use a string that is say 58.25 or 58.5 is this an issue - or is it OK?

How many twists are usually required to change brace height by 1/8 of an inch? 1? 2? 5?

Also, what difference will this make to the power of the string/bow - how much does twisting/untwisting affect the poundage of the bow?


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

mssurrey said:


> I understand that recurves require a string 4in shorter than the AMO length of the bow (so in my case 62in - 4in = a 58in string).
> However, if I use a string that is say 58.25 or 58.5 is this an issue - or is it OK?


today's AMO standard "bow length" is actually just related to the string length a manufacturer says will set the bow at a proper brace height, plus 3 inches. So, your bows "height" is your string length plus 3 inches. So, if your bow takes a 59 inch (actual length) string to brace properly then it is a 62" bow and vice verse, a 62 inch AMO bow will take a 59 inch (actual length) string
But not every bow will be the same. Bottom line I would not go over the 3 inches. unless OK from the MFG. so if it reads that you need a 58 inch sting I would not put a 58.25 sting on the bow. In order to stay with the proper manufacturer brace height. this could damage and void the MFG warranty. 




> How many twists are usually required to change brace height by 1/8 of an inch? 1? 2? 5?


That’s a good question since every bow is different. I can do 2 twists on my recurve a get a ½ inch and you can put the same 2 twist in yours and only get ¼ of an inch and then the next time you could get something totally different because of the string stretching. you just have to play with the string. (twisting and untwisting)



> Also, what difference will this make to the power of the string/bow - how much does twisting/untwisting affect the poundage of the bow?


It will not chance the poundage of the bow any. buy twisting or untwisting the string.
The only affect it will have with a high brace height is that it reduces the length of the power stroke witch could affect the power of the bow 
a long power stroke means faster bow
The other effect it will have if the string is untwisted you will have hand shock and a low brace height and a noise bow.

If the bows shooting well, don't worry about it


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

mssurrey said:


> I understand that recurves require a string 4in shorter than the AMO length of the bow (so in my case 62in - 4in = a 58in string).
> However, if I use a string that is say 58.25 or 58.5 is this an issue - or is it OK?
> 
> How many twists are usually required to change brace height by 1/8 of an inch? 1? 2? 5?
> ...


Just play with your bowstring.

The length of the string changes the brace height of your bow.

Tune the twists (extra twists or less twists) to get the QUIETEST shot from your recurve bow.

Do not focus on how many twists changes the brace height by how much.

JUST ADD 2 extra twists,
and see if you like the SOUND of the shot.

Then,
JUST ADD another 2 extra twists,
and see if you like the SOUND of the shot.

Then,
try the other direction.


When you THINK you have the quiestest SOUNDING shot,
then,
start measuring arrow groups.

Ultimately,
this is what you are looking for.

Find the brace height that gives YOU your best arrow groups.

25-inch riser,
and LONG limbs will give you a 70-inch bow.

25-inch riser,
and MEDIUM limbs will give you a 68-inch bow.

25-inch riser,
and SHORT limbs will give you a 66-inch bow.


Ordering a custom string that physically measures 3-inches SHORTER is a starting point.


Depends on the limb pocket angles,
and depends on the amount of "recurve bending" at the limbs near the tips.

Where the 3-inches shorter does NOT work,
will be in the more unusual ILF risers,
for example, the Hoyt Formula risers

and
for the Border Hex series of recurve limbs.


----------



## mssurrey (Nov 13, 2011)

rsb_924 said:


> today's AMO standard "bow length" is actually just related to the string length a manufacturer says will set the bow at a proper brace height, plus 3 inches. So, your bows "height" is your string length plus 3 inches. So, if your bow takes a 59 inch (actual length) string to brace properly then it is a 62" bow and vice verse, a 62 inch AMO bow will take a 59 inch (actual length) string
> But not every bow will be the same. Bottom line I would not go over the 3 inches. unless OK from the MFG. so if it reads that you need a 58 inch sting I would not put a 58.25 sting on the bow. In order to stay with the proper manufacturer brace height. this could damage and void the MFG warranty.


But I read on here that the archery standard rules state that it should be 4in for recurves and 3in for longbows? So for my Samick Sage should it not be 58in (ie 4in less than 62in)?

Also if that's the case why are strings sold in measurements such as 58.25 or 58.5 or 58.75 if bows are 62in ? I haven't heard of a 61.25 or 61.5in bow (unless i suppose it's custom?)?


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

mssurrey said:


> So for my Samick Sage should it not be 58in (ie 4in less than 62in)?


 thats the key archery satndard ,archery standard did not make the samick bow.

each bow and manufactures is different if your samick says 4 in then go with the 4 in. mine is 3 



> Also if that's the case why are strings sold in measurements such as 58.25 or 58.5 or 58.75 if bows are 62in ?


@ 59 inch string for a 62in you will not have to much twisting to do to get your proper brace height. 58.25 in sting there is and extra 1/4 of an inch of sting to twist ?? 58.5 and so on ETC . causing or could cause your sting to bunch up on one end or the other before you get to the proper brace height. check your mfg instruction that came with your bow if not call them.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

mssurrey said:


> But I read on here that the archery standard rules state that it should be 4in for recurves and 3in for longbows? So for my Samick Sage should it not be 58in (ie 4in less than 62in)?
> 
> Also if that's the case why are strings sold in measurements such as 58.25 or 58.5 or 58.75 if bows are 62in ? I haven't heard of a 61.25 or 61.5in bow (unless i suppose it's custom?)?


a 58-inch bowstring for your 62-inch Samick Sage
would have the brace height a bit too high.

58.5-inch bowstring, would give you options,
to twist up the bowstring SHORTER, if you want to try an EXTRA high brace height,
or
to untwist the bowstring LONGER, if you want to try a slightly LOWER brace height.


AMO standards are nice,
but,
real world experience is worth much more.

I make nearly ALL of the recurve bowstrings,
for the indoor lesson program at the local indoor archery range,
in my area,
and we have probably at least thirty 62-inch wooden, 3 piece recurve bows.

So, Samick Sage 62-inch wooden, 3 piece recurve bow....

go and purchase a 58.5-inch length recurve bowstring.


----------



## mssurrey (Nov 13, 2011)

rsb_924 said:


> thats the key archery satndard ,archery standard did not make the samick bow.
> 
> each bow and manufactures is different if your samick says 4 in then go with the 4 in. mine is 3
> 
> @ 59 inch string for a 62in you will not have to much twisting to do to get your proper brace height. 58.25 in sting there is and extra 1/4 of an inch of sting to twist ?? 58.5 and so on ETC . causing or could cause your sting to bunch up on one end or the other before you get to the proper brace height. check your mfg instruction that came with your bow if not call them.


The problem is that NO PAPERWORK at all came with the bow - not evan a scrap of paper saying thanks for purchasing a samick bow ! I guess I'll have to contact the manufacturer to see what they say be length.



> I make nearly ALL of the recurve bowstrings,
> for the indoor lesson program at the local indoor archery range,
> in my area,
> and we have probably at least thirty 62-inch wooden, 3 piece recurve bows.
> ...


58.5in it is then. Thanks Alan that's what I needed to know


----------

